# Aikido Injuries.



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2002)

Seen on rec'martial-arts. Follow this link then scroll down to the very bottom and follow the link "Table: Summary of Deaths and Serious Injuries In Aikido" to see a table of Aikido injuries and their causes.


----------



## Yari (Nov 1, 2002)

It shows us that it isn't a game, and you have to take it serious.....

To bad people have to die before someone thinks about it. Even more wores that it sitll happens, and nobody has taken aciton.

/Yari


----------



## Mao (Nov 1, 2002)

This is absolutely appalling! I agree that action should be taken, especially considering that it still happens! I can hardly believe that! I must say that aikido can be frightening when done with "emotional content". I think that it is nage's job to help protect uke form being injured. I have been injured more in my years of training in aikido than in nearly 30 years of the other styles I have practiced, including some full contact. We have to be so careful with each other.

        respectfully,
           Mao


----------



## 2maz (Nov 2, 2002)

Couldn't agree more, it's definetely nage's job to help protect uke form being injured. Espescially in cases where nage is more experienced than uke. A lot of injuries often come through nages that want to show off with a less experienced uke, and that is something that should be cut off directly by the instructor/sensei.


----------



## Yari (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2maz _
> 
> *Couldn't agree more, it's definetely nage's job to help protect uke form being injured. Espescially in cases where nage is more experienced than uke. A lot of injuries often come through nages that want to show off with a less experienced uke, and that is something that should be cut off directly by the instructor/sensei. *



I agree only 98 %, because uke has a responsability to know ukemi. If uke doesn't know ukemi, but can flow along with the technique. Tori will be mislead to feel that he can throw.... 

/Yari


----------



## 2maz (Nov 3, 2002)

Good point. I buy that one.


----------



## Yari (Nov 4, 2002)

2maz, were in sweden are you from? And what style do you pratice?

/yari


----------



## 2maz (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *2maz, were in sweden are you from? And what style do you pratice?
> 
> /yari *



I live in a small town named  Arvika. My style is iwama ryu, what's yours?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2002)

I wish we had injury info. like this for other martial arts.


----------



## SET_Coo (Nov 21, 2002)

speaking of aikido injuries, has anyone develoved a little some what painfull lump on the underside of there rist??? its happened to me 2 times already. I think its because of kotagaishi. just wandering.


----------



## Yari (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2maz _
> 
> *I live in a small town named  Arvika. My style is iwama ryu, what's yours? *



Nishio-, but I've also done Kobiyashi-(sp?), and Kanesuka- (sp?) sensei.


/Yari


----------



## Yari (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SET_Coo _
> 
> *speaking of aikido injuries, has anyone develoved a little some what painfull lump on the underside of there rist??? its happened to me 2 times already. I think its because of kotagaishi. just wandering. *



I have a friend who got this. It may be a aikido injury, but I think he used a scroll mouse too much.....


But it helped him to do sone shitsu on his arm. Can't remeber the name of the point, but if you turn your paml up. The muscle on the outside , follow it up to you elbow. Men the muscle meets the elbow. There should be a shiatsu point. He rub this and the lump disappered.

Yari


----------



## SET_Coo (Nov 22, 2002)

I dont know what shitsu is, but i did it and it worked, the lump is gone. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


btw, If Donald Duck never wore pants, why did he wrap a towel around his waist after he steps out of the shower?


----------



## Yari (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SET_Coo _
> 
> *Ibtw, If Donald Duck never wore pants, why did he wrap a towel around his waist after he steps out of the shower? *



Because he LOVED to take a bath.....  

/Yari


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 27, 2002)

wow and its said that aikido is a NONE violent sport:samurai: :duel:


----------



## Yari (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenix277 _
> 
> *wow and its said that aikido is a NONE violent sport *



They did? Who did? How can it be?

/Yari


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 29, 2002)

man ive all ready put this up but in the british aikido web page it says              A Non-Violent Sport
Aikido is essentially non-violent, encourages harmony and avoidance of confrontation. Force is never opposed by force. Resolving a conflict quiescently is better for all concerned and students soon learn how to improve their self-awareness, and with the techniques learnt, also grow in self-confidence. In this Aikido teaches self-defence. Aikido is todays fastest growing recreational activity with Japanese origins that go back many centuries. Aikido as practised today includes joint locking techniques and body movements from many of the ancient fighting methods taught, used, and perfected by the Samurai in feudal Japan. 
:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## Yari (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenix277 _
> 
> *man ive all ready put this up  *



Jeps, you did, but it wasn't up when I read your input here.

I don't agree, you can see my other post.

/Yari


----------



## phoenix277 (Nov 29, 2002)

u may not agree but thats what people that run the aikido say:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2002)

There are several schools of thought on this. Many see aikido as very pacifistic, and that the types of techniques taught flows from that philosophy; others think the techniques reflect a certain movement style and contain very serious techniques (at least as options). There's no one right answer; it depends on the style and how one approaches it.


----------



## Yari (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *There's no one right answer; it depends on the style and how one approaches it. *



Which is oh so true...  :asian: 

I just don't like when people say that one style is representative for all....

/Yari


----------

